# Wrapping line around a tube



## erichardson (Dec 6, 2019)

Good evening y’all, any tips on wrapping line around tubes? I’m looking at different style lines/string around tubes before casting in Alumilite.


----------



## mark james (Dec 6, 2019)

There are a variety of "wrapping line around tubes" resources.  If you can be a bit more specific about what you are contemplating, it would be helpful.

This just one example:  https://www.exoticblanks.com/Thread-Art-Blanks-by-Neil/
Another to consider:  https://www.exoticblanks.com/MIK-s-Pen-Blanks/

This type of work is also done by others, as well as less elaborate, but still very appealing designs.


----------



## dogcatcher (Dec 6, 2019)

Look at fishing rod wrapping.  An art in itself.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Dec 7, 2019)

Here's some info to get started.Tribute-to-BD-Ehler.pdf 

Also look into crosswrappattern on facebook.

There are several brands of wrapping thread out there.Fishhawk,fuji,prowrap,etc.Some of them require the use of colorpreserver some dont.If you dont use color preserver on threads that need it your gonna be pissed.

As far as casting goes you'll have to reasearch which kits will work.The gatsby grande and Mogul from woodturningz have alot of meat on them for casting.If using kits like the PSI executive I just build it up with CA.

Another tip is Buy 10" tubes and make your wraps 5-6" long because until you get good at it it wont be perfect and you'll have to pick the best section to cut the blank out of.

 If  you don't want to cast the whole extra long tube to save resin remember to set the threads before you cut it to length or you're gonna be pissed.


----------



## Woodchipper (Dec 8, 2019)

Color preserver is used on thread for non-preserved threads. Some rod builders use a thinned Elmer's glue but I never tried it. Go to www.mudhole.com for information on rod wrapping thread and supplies. Wrapping can go from plain vanilla to exotic. Don't use sewing thread as it has lubricant to allow the thread to go through the guides, etc., of a sewing machine.


----------



## dogcatcher (Dec 8, 2019)

You also need to make a jig, sort of like a lathe without power to mount the tubes on.  Mine was a 12" piece of 2x8 with uprights on both ends out of 8 inch 2x4's.  In both 2x4's at about 7" high I drilled and tapped for 3/8" all thread.  I made plugs out of Delrin that fit the tubes, these screwed on to the all thread and when screwed in the wood, they held the tubes in place.   Sorry I found no pics.


----------



## Woodchipper (Dec 16, 2019)

You can practice with a 1/4 inch dowel and regular sewing thread which is cheap at Hobby Lobby with the 40% discount app.


----------

